
Spam sent via YouTube - Doman
https://vgy.me/Rs0sEi.png
======
Doman
Someone is sending spam via YouTube. Link is already disabled. Sent from:
[https://vgy.me/NdJHGg.png](https://vgy.me/NdJHGg.png). Really creative. Think
twice before You click anything.

